# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - One Way Trip 2011 BluRay 720p x264 DTS-MySiLU

## toiyeucota1992

Eight young people drive to the Swiss Jura region, food and tents in the trunk. It's autumn and high season for a magic mushroom that grows there - the reason for their trip. After a few problems they arrive at the desired location deep in the woods, the tents are set up, the mushrooms are collected and when it gets dark the party starts. Everything is fine until one of the youths wants to get beer and comes back with a blood-covered and smashed face. They don't know what happened but need to find help. As they discover that their car has a flat tire and their phones don't work, they seek shelter in a nearby farmhouse. But that's just where they were supposed to go. In a nerve racking countdown one after another gets killed by their dangerous haunters...

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1754314/ Ratings: 4.0/10 from 183 users 

 ​  *Hình ảnh trong phim*​  
​ *Link Download*​  
FS - One Way Trip 2011 BluRay 720p x264 DTS-MySiLU
FS - One Way Trip 2011 BluRay 720p x264 DTS-MySiLU sub​  Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ * Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào* 

* FS - One Way Trip 2011 BluRay 720p x264 DTS-MySiLU*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

